# Terry Pratchett's Discworld



## Guest

Any other fans out there? LuckyRainbow and I have become rabid devotees.

As you might be able to tell, I am a lifelong Douglas Adams fan. In my journeys across the Interwebs, I would meet people who suggested that I might also like Pratchett's work. Unfortunately (for me), the same people thought I'd like the books of Robert Asprin. After reading one of Asprin's celebration of puns in a fantasy setting, I wrote off Pratchett as well, never giving him a chance.

Then I finally met this SMART guy online.  Upon his recommendation, I read Good Omens, co-written by Pratchett and Neil Gaiman. And my life changed. Essentially a parody of the book/movie The Omen, Good Omens was the single funniest book I had read since Life, the Universe and Everything.

So I sought out The Discworld.

It turns out that Terry Pratchett was the single bestselling author in England for over a decade until JK Rowling came along. And with good reason. He does to the fantasy genre what Douglas Adams did to sci-fi... only deeper, more meaningful, and just as funny. After the first few books, you begin to realize that Pratchett isn't merely a comic novelist, but a brilliant satirist. He is able to mock every human institution from capitalism to racism to technology to feminism to _the fantasy genre itself_ by holding a comic-fantastic mirror up to our own world and our bizarre behavior and obsessions.

All of Pratchett's work is available on Kindle. A few of them are children's novels or YA books. Even those are a delight.

Please tlle me that LR and I aren't the only ones......


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I’m a fan also. If I didn’t have all his books in printed version, I would certainly get them for the Kindle.


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> I'm a fan also. If I didn't have all his books in printed version, I would certainly get them for the Kindle.


We own the entire series in "dead tree" format. As well as his _Tiffany Aching_ books.


----------



## ScottBooks

Guilty. I too, own all of Discworld. Even the silly illustrated ones. And the Tiffany Aching books. I prefer the Guards books and the Rincewind stuff. Oh, and anything Death is in. Granny Weatherwax is ok. Some of the one-offs have been pretty good too. It's very sad to think that _Making Money_ might be the last.

http://www.terrypratchettbooks.com/ is a great place to hang out.


----------



## Angela

I have never heard of him, but it all sounds very interesting. I will have to check him out.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Guilty. I too, own all of Discworld. Even the silly illustrated ones. And the Tiffany Aching books. I prefer the Guards books and the Rincewind stuff. Oh, and anything Death is in. Granny Weatherwax is ok. Some of the one-offs have been pretty good too. It's very sad to think that _Making Money_ might be the last.
> 
> http://www.terrypratchettbooks.com/ is a great place to hang out.


Guards, Guards is probably my favorite of the whole series. LuckyRainbow tends to prefer the Rincewind and Witch books. And she's fallen a little in love with Moist. Me, I'm a Sam Vimes fan, along with Rincewind.

Guards, Guards


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

It does seem like there are a lot of his works available on Kindle. Is there one that I should read first or that you all recommend more than another? I'm intrigued. His website sounds excellent, and he does say you can jump in almost anywhere....

The Color of Magic







is only $1.98 on Kindle!











Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Angela said:


> I have never heard of him, but it all sounds very interesting. I will have to check him out.
> Thanks!


*I'll admit that the only reason why I've heard of him is that "Discworld" became a PC game ;-p*


----------



## Guest

Betsy: The Colour of Magic is the first book in the series and a good place to start. It introduces you to Rincewind, one of Pratchett's most beloved characters, as well as introducing you to the Discworld itself.

Chyna: The game was also my real introduction to Discworld. It is largely based on the book Guards, Guards!

Guards, Guards


----------



## Guest

For the record, there are actually three _Discworld_ PC point-and-click adventure games. As I said, the first game is based on the book Guards, Guards! _Discworld II_ is based mostly on the book Moving Pictures. Then there is the game _Discworld Noir_, which isn't really based on any of the books but was inspired by the character of Angua the Werewolf,


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> Betsy: The Colour of Magic is the first book in the series and a good place to start. It introduces you to Rincewind, one of Pratchett's most beloved characters, as well as introducing you to the Discworld itself.
> 
> Chyna: The game was also my real introduction to Discworld. It is largely based on the book Guards, Guards!


*That's good to know Jim...thanks for the bit of history.*


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *That's good to know Jim...thanks for the bit of history.*


That's what I'm here for.

I guess I should also mention that the protagonist Rincewind in the games _Discworld_ and _Discworld II_ is hilariously voiced by Eric Idle of Monty Python.


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> That's what I'm here for.
> 
> I guess I should also mention that the protagonist Rincewind in the games _Discworld_ and _Discworld II_ is hilariously voiced by Eric Idle of Monty Python.


*DH would be happy to know that...I've never been able to get into Monty Python though I was willing to sit through Spamalot for him.


Spoiler



Thankfully that fell through 


*


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *DH would be happy to know that...I've never been able to get into Monty Python though I was willing to sit through Spamalot for him.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Thankfully that fell through
> 
> 
> *


"I have no response to that."


----------



## chynared21

Bacardi Jim said:


> "I have no response to that."


*Sorry 

He did sit through Rent for me...well, we had 4th row center. I'm enjoying the show until I hear snoring...look over and he's sleeping. *


----------



## Khabita

I am a very long-time Pterry Pratchett fan (we old-time fans dubbed him Pterry after "Pyramids" came out, with all its "Pt" words.) He is most definitely an absolute genius. Sadly, he also has an early-onset form of Alsheimers, which is beginning to impact his ability to write.

I discovered Pratchett's books back when I worked for Unilever (Lever Brothers) in NY, and used to travel to the UK several times a year. A guy I worked with there was a huge fan, lent me "The Colour of Magic" and I was hooked. How could you not love the Luggage, which is made of sapient pearwood and follows its owner around on hundreds of little legs? Or the wonderful Watch characters of Ankh-Morpork, whose ranks include (due to affirmative action directives) humans, trolls, gnomes, gargoyles, at least one werewolf, and of course Captain Vimes (who is human) and Corporal Nobbs (who it is anyone's guess as to what he is).

Read him. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Bacardi Jim said:


> For the record, there are actually three _Discworld_ PC point-and-click adventure games. As I said, the first game is based on the book Guards, Guards! _Discworld II_ is based mostly on the book Moving Pictures. Then there is the game _Discworld Noir_, which isn't really based on any of the books but was inspired by the character of Angua the Werewolf,


For those interested, I found these on Amazon, both Playstation 2:


----------



## Guest

Khabita said:


> I am a very long-time Pterry Pratchett fan (we old-time fans dubbed him Pterry after "Eric" came out, with all its "Pt" words.) He is most definitely an absolute genius. Sadly, he also has an early-onset form of Alsheimers, which is beginning to impact his ability to write.
> 
> I discovered Pratchett's books back when I worked for Unilever (Lever Brothers) in NY, and used to travel to the UK several times a year. A guy I worked with there was a huge fan, lent me "The Colour of Magic" and I was hooked. How could you not love the Luggage, which is made of sapient pearwood and follows its owner around on hundreds of little legs? Or the wonderful Watch characters of Ankh-Morpork, whose ranks include (due to affirmative action directives) humans, trolls, gnomes, gargoyles, at least one werewolf, and of course Captain Vimes (who is human) and Corporal Nobbs (who it is anyone's guess as to what he is).
> 
> Read him. You will not be disappointed.


I think you mean Pyramids.  Eric is the Faust takeoff where young Eric summons the "demon" Rincewind back from the Dungeon Dimensions to do his bidding.


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those interested, I found these on Amazon, both Playstation 2:


*Wow Betsy...I didn't realize they released it for PS. I thought it was only for the PC. Thanks!*


----------



## Guest

chynared21 said:


> *Wow Betsy...I didn't realize they released it for PS. I thought it was only for the PC. Thanks!*


That's how I first discovered the Discworld: the PS version of the first game. I believe that _Discworld Noir_ is only available for PC, however.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

chynared21 said:


> *Wow Betsy...I didn't realize they released it for PS. I thought it was only for the PC. Thanks!*


Glad to help others pursue their vices. 

Betsy


----------



## chynared21

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad to help others pursue their vices.
> 
> Betsy


*LMAO, it wouldn't be so bad if that was my only one! *


----------



## Guest

As BJ has already told you, I do love the witch books and Moist is my new favorite. But, for downright laugh out loud enjoyment "Where is My Cow?" fits the bill. (Little secret: we do not own WIMC? we read it at Barnes and Noble) I think my attraction to it comes from how it is so reminiscent of "Are You My Mother?" from the Cat in the Hat Books.

From Betsy: Not yet on Kindle, apparently. Click here to request it!


----------



## Guest

LuckyRainbow said:


> As BJ has already told you, I do love the witch books and Moist is my new favorite. But, for downright laugh out loud enjoyment "Where is My Cow?" fits the bill. (Little secret: we do not own WIMC? we read it at Barnes and Noble) I think my attraction to it comes from how it is so reminiscent of "Are You My Mother?" from the Cat in the Hat Books.


"Don't let me detain you."


----------



## Guest

I guess I should post this screenshot of my desktop:


----------



## Khabita

Jeez, yeah, I can't believe I said "Eric" when I meant "Pyramids." I corrected my post.

This year has been tough for me -- my mother passed away in Sept 2007, then my Dad in Dec -- and without Pterry I don't know what I'd have done. I pretty much only read Pratchett books for about 6 months, because I could not take anything serious or family-related. I even went back and re-read earlier books that I hadn't read in several years.

Also . . . for those who are interested, there's a test online that tells you which Pratchett character you are most like. I took it, and came out most like Susan, Death's granddaughter. Doesn't surprise me. I love Death and the Death of Rats, and Susan too!


----------



## Guest

Khabita said:


> Also . . . for those who are interested, there's a test online that tells you which Pratchett character you are most like. I took it, and came out most like Susan, Death's granddaughter. Doesn't surprise me. I love Death and the Death of Rats, and Susan too!


Link?


----------



## Xia

Thanks a bunch for the author recommendation, Bacardi Jim - his work sounds like something I'd really enjoy.  I've downloaded samples (which is my favorite feature of the Kindle thus far) of The Colour of Magic and Going Postal.  I'm hoping I'll get hooked!


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Link?


Yeah, what he said! Can we get a link to that?


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

A search on “which discworld character are you” turns up dozens of different quizzes of for that. Some of them pretty funny.


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Yeah, what he said! Can we get a link to that?


Sorry. http://quizfarm.com/quizzes/new/iNDERU/which-discworld-character-are-you-like-with-pics/


----------



## Xia

Thanks, Bacardi Jim!

I found the questions amusing ("do you hate soup?"), but of course don't know what they're referring to since I haven't read the books yet.  But it actually piqued my interest in reading them even more.  I think I'll go get started on one of those samples right now, in fact.

-X


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Thanks, Bacardi Jim!
> 
> I found the questions amusing ("do you hate soup?"), but of course don't know what they're referring to since I haven't read the books yet. But it actually piqued my interest in reading them even more. I think I'll go get started on one of those samples right now, in fact.
> 
> -X


THAT'S A GOOD IDEA. TIME IS SHORT.


----------



## Khabita

http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/888087/what-discworld-character-are-you-finsihed

sorry to have left you all hanging.

HANGING? I COULD GO FOR A GOOD HANGING.


----------



## Guest

Khabita said:


> http://www.quizilla.com/quizzes/888087/what-discworld-character-are-you-finsihed
> 
> sorry to have left you all hanging.
> 
> HANGING? I COULD GO FOR A GOOD HANGING.


I COULD MURDER A NICE CURRY.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I COULD MURDER A GOOD CURRY.


Okay, you convinced me. Discworld goes on my wish list.


----------



## ScottBooks

Wow, what kind of answers do you have to give to be identified as DEATH? (I'm too embarrassed to reveal that I'm


Spoiler



Nanny Ogg


!


----------



## Guest

ScottBooks said:


> Wow, what kind of answers do you have to give to be identified as DEATH? (I'm too embarrassed to reveal that I'm
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Nanny Ogg
> 
> 
> !


You have to love cats and curry and be very thin. 

And I had to go to a tie-breaker before it decided I was Granny Weatherwax.


----------



## ScottBooks

I figured this would be the thread to show off my spiffy new avatar!

(Yes, I realize it changes everywhere; at least here I'm assured of someone getting the joke)!


----------



## Angela

I took the quiz and I am Carrot Ironfounderson... A truly good natured, honest guy, who knows everyone, and is liked by all.


----------



## Guest

Me too, Angela.

Good old Carrot.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I took the quiz and I am Carrot Ironfounderson... A truly good natured, honest guy, who knows everyone, and is liked by all.


And, though nobody will talk about it, _the true royal heir to the *Kindle Board!*_


----------



## Guest

I don't see how I could have ended up branded as Esme. Why, I'll show the creator of that quiz a thing or two about trying to use Headology on _me_!


----------



## Guest

I Aten't Loged Owt.


----------



## Xia

Hi again, Bacardi Jim  -  Just wanted to let you know that I devoured the sample of The Colour of Magic that amazon gave my Kindle... And I just had to have more so I bought it (and a good deal, too, for $1.9.  I really like his writing style, very engaging.  And I look forward to reading this, as well many others of his.  So, thanks again for the recommendation!

One of the primary reasons I bought the Kindle was so that I could discover new (to me) authors, as well as rediscovering old favorites.  Between the instant, free book samples from amazon and all the great posts by people on this board, I'm really very pleased with how well this has been working out.

Cheers,
-Xia

Edited to add:  P.S.  -  Is there a particular order I should read this Discworld series?  There seem to be a whole lot of books to this and it's a bit overwhelming trying to figure out what order they go in.  Thx!


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Hi again, Bacardi Jim - Just wanted to let you know that I devoured the sample of The Colour of Magic that amazon gave my Kindle... And I just had to have more so I bought it (and a good deal, too, for $1.9. I really like his writing style, very engaging. And I look forward to reading this, as well many others of his. So, thanks again for the recommendation!
> 
> One of the primary reasons I bought the Kindle was so that I could discover new (to me) authors, as well as rediscovering old favorites. Between the instant, free book samples from amazon and all the great posts by people on this board, I'm really very pleased with how well this has been working out.
> 
> Cheers,
> -Xia


Hon, you ain't seen nothing yet. The first two books in the series are, by far the weakest. It isn't until Equal Rites that Pratchett fully hit his stride.... and he just got better and funnier with each book.

Given that there are 30+ Discworld books, we tend to forgive his first stumbling steps.

Right, my beloved LR?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> I don't see how I could have ended up branded as Esme. Why, I'll show the creator of that quiz a thing or two about trying to use Headology on _me_!


I scored 33 % on Esmerelda... Not having read very far into the series, I'm not sure what all that means, but I am looking forward to finding out!


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hon, you ain't seen nothing yet. The first two books in the series are, by far the weakest. It isn't until Equal Rites that Pratchett fully hit his stride.... and he just got better and funnier with each book.
> 
> Given that there are 30+ Discworld books, we tend to forgive his first stumbling steps.
> 
> Right, my beloved LR?


I added this to my original post, but you must've been replying to it while I was editing it, so you probably didn't see my edit. So, I'll ask it again here:

Is there a particular order I should read this Discworld series? There seem to be a whole lot of books to this and it's a bit overwhelming trying to figure out what order they go in. Thx!


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> I scored 33 % on Esmerelda... Not having read very far into the series, I'm not sure what all that means, but I am looking forward to finding out!


She's the most powerful, headstrong and unpleasant witch on the Discworld. _And she knows it._

She's bossy with a capital "BOSS." She has no patience for or understanding of "furrin ways."
She firmly believes that 90% of being a witch is looking like a witch, acting like a witch, dressing like a witch, and generally letting people know you are a witch. Once folks accept you as a witch, it makes it easy to use Headology on them, which will solve most of their problems, allow you to boss them around, and will provide you with numerous gift chickens. The other 10% of being a witch involves _using actual magic_, and there is no more powerful practitioner of witch-magic on the Discworld than Granny (Esmerelda) Weatherwax.


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> I added this to my original post, but you must've been replying to it while I was editing it, so you probably didn't see my edit. So, I'll ask it again here:
> 
> Is there a particular order I should read this Discworld series? There seem to be a whole lot of books to this and it's a bit overwhelming trying to figure out what order they go in. Thx!


http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/


----------



## Xia

Awesome!  Thank you yet AGAIN!

Wow, this board totally rocks!  (Altho, sadly, I seem to hanging out more here than with my new Kindle.  )


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> She's the most powerful, headstrong and unpleasant witch on the Discworld. _And she knows it._
> 
> She's bossy with a capital "BOSS." She has no patience for or understanding of "furrin ways."
> She firmly believes that 90% of being a witch is looking like a witch, acting like a witch, dressing like a witch, and generally letting people know you are a witch. Once folks accept you as a witch, it makes it easy to use Headology on them, which will solve most of their problems, allow you to boss them around, and will provide you with numerous gift chickens. The other 10% of being a witch involves _using actual magic_, and there is no more powerful practitioner of witch-magic on the Discworld than Granny (Esmerelda) Weatherwax.


...and the quiz said that *you  * are Esme? hhhmmmm... LOL


----------



## Guest

http://www.lspace.org/books/reading-order-guides/dw-publication-order-list-v1-0.txt

I recommend following this order.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> ...and the quiz said that *you  * are Esme? hhhmmmm... LOL


*sniffs*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

At $1.98, I had to get The Colour of Magic.  But I couldn't wait until I read the book to take the quiz.  

I'm The Librarian tied at 75% with Death.  Is that a good thing?


----------



## Snapcat

Ok I bought 'The Colour of Magic'. I figure I enjoyed 'the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy', and I loved 'Good Omens' so I will trust you aren't leading me astray


----------



## Guest

Snapcat said:


> Ok I bought 'The Colour of Magic'. I figure I enjoyed 'the Hitchhiker's Guide to the Galaxy', and I loved 'Good Omens' so I will trust you aren't leading me astray


Good Omens was my first Pratchett, and I still kiss the feet of the man who pushed it on me.

Remember, it takes a few books before the _Discworld_ series really hits its stride. But it's worth reading through even the first fumbling steps.

I don't think it's possible to love Adams and not love Pratchett.


----------



## Snapcat

Wait I just saw online that they are making another Hitchhiker's book called "And another thing" because Adams' widow gave her permission. I wonder how it will turn out.


----------



## Guest

Snapcat said:


> Wait I just saw online that they are making another Hitchhiker's book called "And another thing" because Adams' widow gave her permission. I wonder how it will turn out.


Whaaaaaaa....?


----------



## Guest

Nonononononononono!!!!!!!!!

1) nobody else is Adams
2) The entire series was neatly wrapped up at the end of Mostly Harmless, making any further installments impossible.

Click to request _Mostly Harmless_ on Kindle:


----------



## Snapcat

Well then I assume this does not bode well. It has been so many years since I read the series I can't remember the last few books very well but I plan on rereading them soon. But hopefully the new book won't ruin everything.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I'm The Librarian tied at 75% with Death. Is that a good thing?


Hmmm, so you are a skinny blue-eyed cat and banana loving stubborn former wizard who carries a scythe and TALKS LIKE THIS..... hehehe


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Snapcat said:


> Wait I just saw online that they are making another Hitchhiker's book called "And another thing" because Adams' widow gave her permission. I wonder how it will turn out.


http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/entertainment/7619828.stm

Betsy


----------



## Snapcat

Anyone read the Artemis Fowl books? Are they any good?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Hmmm, so you are a skinny blue-eyed cat and banana loving stubborn former wizard who carries a scythe and TALKS LIKE THIS..... hehehe


WOW! I'm impressed! That describes me perfectly! I still have my dragon walking stick from my wizard days, but I find the scythe commands more respect and gets me more free bananas.

Can't wait to read the books, but not until I finish Princess Bride.


----------



## Monica

I've just added these to my "save for later" books.  I have so many now after reading everyones recommendations on this board, I am really going to need all those gift cards I've asked for Christmas


----------



## Kirstin

Snapcat said:


> Anyone read the Artemis Fowl books? Are they any good?


I read the first 2 - they were good but not great IMHO. I did enjoy the premise but for me, something was missing in the writing. I'll eventually get around to reading the new ones but have so many other things I want to read more on my list that they keep getting bumped down.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Hon, you ain't seen nothing yet. The first two books in the series are, by far the weakest. It isn't until Equal Rites that Pratchett fully hit his stride.... and he just got better and funnier with each book.
> 
> Given that there are 30+ Discworld books, we tend to forgive his first stumbling steps.
> 
> Right, my beloved LR?


BJ-
I just finished _The Color of Magic_. It was good, some parts were very good. I did feel it kind of stumbled quite a few places but I stuck with it. Normally, I probably would not choose to continue with the others in the series, especially considering all of the other books that I want to read right now. However, I am going to keep going with them anyway because of what you and others said about the series getting really good with book 3. So I'm off to buy _The Light Fantastic_ now!

Thanks again for the recommendations,
-Xia


----------



## Xia

BJ-
Finished _The Light Fantastic_ this morning. It was good. Bought and started _Equal Rites_ (3rd in the series) - so far, so good! I've been very eager to get to _Equal Rites_ since that's where you say this Discworld series really starts to get very good. And I am really looking forward to it!

Where did you get the A'tuin wallpaper? That's really cool.

Cheers,
Xia


----------



## Guest

Xia: It was created by Discworld artist Paul Kidby. You can find copies of it all over the net.  There's even a Discworld PC theme that uses it.  I didn't like the theme, but kept the wallpaper.


----------



## Xia

Thanks - I'll look for it!

-X-


----------



## Pencepon

> He is most definitely an absolute genius. Sadly, he also has an early-onset form of Alsheimers, which is beginning to impact his ability to write.


This breaks my heart. I, too, am a devoted fan, and met Terry Pratchett at a local book signing two years ago. He was as funny, warm, and intelligent as a human being can possibly be.

I would love to think we could have a book per year for many years to come, but if not, his legacy as it is now is huge and most of his books can be re-read with as much, if not more, enjoyment than the first time. I will be buying Kindle versions and donating my DTB versions to my local Friends of the Library.


----------



## Guest

I am getting ready to start this Pratchett book: 










I get sad every time I think about his deterioration.


----------



## Guest

I think there are supposed to be FOUR red X's on that book cover, darling.


----------



## Guest

Aren't you supposed to be headed home?


----------



## katiekat1066

OMG I can't believe I managed to miss this thread!
  I'm such a Pratchett fan that I have managed to hunt down hardback copies of all of them.  It helped that I have a buddy in England who hunted down the last 2 for me.  The first books on my "re-purchase for Kindle" list are the Discworld series so that I will have ALL of them ALL the time.
  I was thrilled to get to meet him at the World Science Fiction Con in San Jose a few years back, and he even showed up at our party for a short appearance and to bid in our charity auction for ReadAssist.  Part of the reason I wanted the Kindle was so that I could have his books the SECOND they come out.  I'm devastated by his condition, I'd give up pieces of my brain if there was a way to cure him.  

Always so nice to find other fanatics, and yes, I'm a Pratchett pusher, too.  I love giving out free samples 

Katiekat


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

This is the place to be!  Kindleboards has something for everyone!

Betsy


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: It was created by Discworld artist Paul Kidby. You can find copies of it all over the net. There's even a Discworld PC theme that uses it. I didn't like the theme, but kept the wallpaper.


Thanks BJ,
I haven't yet been able to find the wallpaper (I've found the artwork, but not as a wallpaper or screensaver). However I have found several interesting D-world/Paul Kidby/Terry Pratchett websites.

I found Paul Kidby's personal website very wonderful (paulkidby.net) - OMG! His artwork is truly amazing!!

I had a question, for you or for anyone else that would be so kind as to respond: Upon viewing Kidby's remarkable artwork, I wondered... If I had purchased the Dead Tree Books (DTB) of this series, instead of the Kindle versions, would I have been able to see some of these remarkable illustrations?

-Alexia


----------



## Guest

Only in this one written by Pratchett










Although, his artwork graces a lot of the covers of Pratchett books and there is a compilation of his work.











*edited due to posting before research.


----------



## Guest

Xia:

Go here: http://web.ukonline.co.uk/jayne/themeworld/images/GreatATuin.jpg

Right click on the picture.

Select "Set as desktop background" or "Save as desktop" depending on your browser.

Once it is on your desktop, right-click on your desktop and go to Properties. Select the "Background" tab. Select "stretch to fit"


----------



## Xia

^^ Thanks, Jim.  Unfortunately it turned out way too fuzzy on my computer to use as a wallpaper; not nice and crisp like it is on yours.  But, no worries, I'll keep looking about.

Cheers,
Xia


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> ^^ Thanks, Jim. Unfortunately it turned out way too fuzzy on my computer to use as a wallpaper; not nice and crisp like it is on yours. But, no worries, I'll keep looking about.
> 
> Cheers,
> Xia


I used my graphics editing software to sharpen mine.


----------



## Guest

Xia: Here ya go. 

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/bacardijim/atuin.jpg


----------



## katiekat1066

Xia said:


> I found Paul Kidby's personal website very wonderful (paulkidby.net) - OMG! His artwork is truly amazing!!
> 
> I had a question, for you or for anyone else that would be so kind as to respond: Upon viewing Kidby's remarkable artwork, I wondered... If I had purchased the Dead Tree Books (DTB) of this series, instead of the Kindle versions, would I have been able to see some of these remarkable illustrations?
> 
> -Alexia


Alexia, you can usually find the Kidby illos only on the UK editions. That being said, it is possible to get them, I have several that I got from sellers here in the US and a couple that a friend in the UK found for me. Start looking at the sellers of used books on Amazon and other sites, and you'll find some of them. I also found a coffee table book of Kidby's artwork, not just his discworld work. I THINK its named The Art of Paul Kidby but I can't find the book or any mention of it on Kidby's site.

-- I went off during this post to find an example and the name of the Kidby book, and now I'm lusting after signed copies of the UK editions, and found a link to the first North American Discworld Convention. That I can link to: http://www.nadwcon.org/ Now all I have to do is win the lottery.....


----------



## Guest

*calculates*
one room @$120/night x 3 plus $60 registration x 2 plus undisclosed $ for banquet x 2 plus round trip airfare x 2 plus approx. 16 meals plus irresistible purchases....


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: Here ya go.
> 
> http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y287/bacardijim/atuin.jpg


Super-Duper-Sweet! I got it, and it looks AWESOME! Thank you so much!!!!! Thank you too, LR, you both are so generous with your knowledge and time here. I truly appreciate it.

-X-


----------



## Guest

Yay! Xia's here. She can scroll up and get her wallpaper. 

So, what's everybody's favorite DW book? Mine is, hands down, Guards, Guards!


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Super-Duper-Sweet! I got it, and it looks AWESOME! Thank you so much!!!!! Thank you too, LR, you both are so generous with your knowledge and time here. I truly appreciate it.
> 
> -X-


Glad you like it. I spent some time on it, as you can tell. Hard to believe it started as the same picture you tried the first time, eh?


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Yay! Xia's here. She can scroll up and get her wallpaper.
> 
> So, what's everybody's favorite DW book? Mine is, hands down, Guards, Guards!


Can't say yet... now that I am finished with TPB, I can now get back to TCoM.


----------



## Xia

katiekat1066 said:


> Alexia, you can usually find the Kidby illos only on the UK editions. That being said, it is possible to get them, I have several that I got from sellers here in the US and a couple that a friend in the UK found for me. Start looking at the sellers of used books on Amazon and other sites, and you'll find some of them. I also found a coffee table book of Kidby's artwork, not just his discworld work. I THINK its named The Art of Paul Kidby but I can't find the book or any mention of it on Kidby's site.
> 
> -- I went off during this post to find an example and the name of the Kidby book, and now I'm lusting after signed copies of the UK editions, and found a link to the first North American Discworld Convention. That I can link to: http://www.nadwcon.org/ Now all I have to do is win the lottery.....


KatieKat,
I am truly in awe of Kidby's work. I was at his personal site yesterday (it's .net and not .com, btw).. and.. oh.. my.. blessed.. Goodness!! His art is (ha! literally!) out of this world!!! Have you seen that incredible 4-bit with the Unicorn, and the Griffin, and the Dragon, and the, um, sorry, I don't know what a winged Lion is called, but there's one of those, too. Truly amazing artwork.

I've -only- read the first 2 books (hey, that sounds like an oxymoron?), and have just started the 3rd. I am lovin' it!!! I may have to someday invest in the UK hardcovers w/the illustrations.

Oh, hey, all y'all - what's this I've just now heard about the Colour of Money 'movie' (was a TV programme in the UK)?!?! How can I get my swampy, scaley paws on this!?!? And, oh! I loved the trailer!!! When, oh when, will we be able to see this here?!

-X-


----------



## Guest

OK, here's the deal about the two UK "movies." There are UK television miniseries of The Colour of Magic (haven't seen it) and Hogfather available on DVD in England. If you are willing to pay the shipping charge and the price, given the weakness of the Dollar against both the Pound and the Euro, you can get them shipped here. You can find them on eBay.uk or Amazon.uk.

But they won't play in your DVD player, as they are encoded for Europe (Region 2, I think) rather than the USA (Region 1).

EXCEPT.... it is extremely easy to reprogram most DVD players to play DVD's from _any_ region. All it requires is knowing the specific code for your particular brand/model of DVD player, your DVD player remote, and about 45 seconds.

Anyone interested, PM me for details.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> OK, here's the deal about the two UK "movies." There are UK television miniseries of The Colour of Money (haven't seen it) and Hogfather available on DVD in England. If you are willing to pay the shipping charge and the price, given the weakness of the Dollar against both the Pound and the Euro, you can get them shipped here. You can find them on eBay.uk
> 
> But they won't play in your DVD player, as they are encoded for Europe (Region 2, I think) rather than the USA (Region 1).
> 
> EXCEPT.... it is extremely easy to reprogram most DVD players to play DVD's from _any_ region. All it requires is knowing the specific code for your particular brand/model of DVD player, your DVD player remote, and about 45 seconds.
> 
> Anyone interested, PM me for details.


BJ-
Are you sure it's The Colour of Money, rather than The Colour of Magic? I hadn't seen anything about the Money one yet (but i could very well be wrong; I, in fact, usually am!


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> BJ-
> Are you sure it's The Colour of Money, rather than The Colour of Magic? I hadn't seen anything about the Money one yet (but i could very well be wrong; I, in fact, usually am!


 

Fixed.

You haven't read the book where Rincewind has to become a pool shark to save the Discworld?


----------



## Guest

_Hogfather_ DVD (formated for US & Canada) is available at Amazon. I am unable to make a link from work 'puter. Maybe BJ or one of the mods could help me out. It is listed for $9.99 and in stock now.

The also have collection which includes _Wyrd Sisters_ and _Soul Music_. I believe they are cartoon versions starring Christopher Lee as Death.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fixed.
> 
> You haven't read the book where Rincewind has to become a pool shark to save the Discworld?


----------



## Guest

There are actually two different versions of Hogfather on DVD. Fans will want the older 2-disc version: http://www.amazon.com/Hogfather-Terry-Pratchetts-NON-USA-FORMAT/dp/B0018UZH0Y/ref=sr_1_4?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1227677637&sr=1-4


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Fixed.
> 
> You haven't read the book where Rincewind has to become a pool shark to save the Discworld?


BWAHAHAHAHA!!!!!!! You so funny a man!!!! Hahahaha!!!!


----------



## Guest

There are also movie versions of Soul Music and Wyrd Sisters available on DVD on Amazon.


----------



## Xia

(Heh-heh, still laughing over that one...)  Oh, my, LuckyR, how on Earth do you put up with all this hilarity on a full time basis?  I'd hork up my spleen if I was forced to laugh this hard on any sort of regular basis!!


----------



## Guest

Xia, you must understand, he is not always this funny. Pratchett just inspires him.


----------



## Guest

Always leave 'em laughing.

Goodnight folks! You've been a pleasure.

(Time to eat and watch last night's episode of _Chuck_.)


----------



## Geemont

I loved the first book as an unabridged audio.  Mostly because it reminded me a lot of all those D&D games I played as kid way back when; narrator had a great sense the dry British humor while reading, too.  I read the next two in the series in DT versions and didn't like them all that much.  I listened to the fourth and thought it much better than 2 and 3, but I haven't pick up any others.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Fantastic!! I love Discworld as well. But don't own any  I've borrowed from friends and the library. This is awesome news, these might be my first Kindle purchases.


----------



## Andra

In our house, we have all of Pratchett's stuff in hardcover. My husband is a fan from way back.
He kept trying to get me to read them and I never saw the attraction until I read the sequence in Guards! Guards! where they are doing the password challenges and responses and get almost all the way through and discover that the person outside really wants the secret headquarters that is three doors down. I finally "got" the humor and proceeded to devour all the books that were available at the time. After that, I got the new books to read before he did.
I will mention, since I haven't noticed it yet, that he uses a lot of footnotes to explain stuff in his books. In fact, some of his footnotes have footnotes! On the Kindle version, you have to be a little creative switching from your current location to the end of the book where the footnotes end up. But it's worth the effort to read them as you come to them in the text.
I don't know that I have a favorite - it seems like whichever one I am reading at the time gets that distinction. I do really enjoy the witches, Susan Sto-Helit (DEATH's granddaughter) and DEATH himself.
If you start one of Pratchett's books and don't really care for it, don't give up. Try samples of them until you find one that strikes your funny bone. After you get a taste for his writing, you will enjoy the others as well.
Andra


----------



## Guest

Andra, have you read the Tiffany Aching Books? They are some of my favorites even though they are actually "Young Adult" novels. I just can't help but laugh at the Mac Nac Feegles.


----------



## Ann in Arlington

_Hogfather _was on Sci Fi channel last Christmas. . . .bet it will be again. . . .set your TiVo

Ann


----------



## Andra

Crivens!
Yes, LuckyRainbow, I have read the Tiffany Aching books.  The Nac Mac Feegle are great for comic relief.  I especially like all their interesting names, from something simple like "Rob Anybody" or "Daft Wullie" to the very complicated "Not-as-big-as-Medium-Sized-Jock-but-bigger-than-Wee-Jock-Jock."  I don't know how he comes up with this stuff, but I like it.
Andra


----------



## Guest




----------



## Gertie Kindle

Jim, is that Rincewind?  I love him.  He's like the male Stephanie Plum of Discworld.


----------



## Guest

That picture is from the first Discworld game which is mostly based on _Guards, Guards_. It is hilarious and Rincewind is voiced by Eric Idle of Monty Python fame.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> That picture is from the first Discworld game which is mostly based on _Guards, Guards_. It is hilarious and Rincewind is voiced by Eric Idle of Monty Python fame.


Eric Idle, how perfect.


----------



## Guest

We have played on the PC Discworld, Discworld 2 and Discworld Noir. Plenty of laughs and enjoyable game play. If you are familiar with the books the plots are a bit predictable, but the game play makes the cost of the games well worth it.

You can usually find used copies on Ebay.


----------



## Xia

Andra said:


> I will mention, since I haven't noticed it yet, that he uses a lot of footnotes to explain stuff in his books. In fact, some of his footnotes have footnotes! On the Kindle version, you have to be a little creative switching from your current location to the end of the book where the footnotes end up. But it's worth the effort to read them as you come to them in the text.


Hi Andra! And welcome to our Discworld discussion!!

Regarding the footnotes...
Yes, altho I've only completed the first 2 in this series so far, I agree that Terry is a fan of the ol' footnote.

In the Kindle books, when you happen upon a spot where a footnote indicator would appear in the paper book version you will see an asterisk (***) that is also underscored on your Kindle screen.

When this happens, treat it just as you would to look up a word in the dictionary and just scroll with the wheel, all the way to the line where the asterisk (which indicates a footnote) appears, then click, and then you'll see a little 'pop-up' menu: the first option in the list (other than "close") is the "look up" in the dictionary. I would assume you are pretty familar with that option. However, if you take a longer look at that pop-up menu you will notice that the very bottom of that menu is option: *** . Very non-descriptive, I know. But if you scroll w/ the wheel to that and then click you will be *magically* transported to that exact footnote (which is actually contained at the very end of the book).

Now, once you are done reading the footnote, just hit the "BACK" button once (Note: that's the BACK button, not the PREV PAGE button) and you will be *magically* returned to your place in the book.

Happy Kindling!
-X-


----------



## Guest

Xia: Still enjoying Equal Rites? See what I mean about him really finding his voice beginning with this book?


----------



## Guest

Thanks Xia for the explanation of how footnotes work within the Kindle. Very necessary for Pratchett, he is a hugh fan.* And you definately want to read those because they are some of the funniest parts.

*This was a typo. To the best of my knowledge, Terry Pratchett is NOT a devoted fan of Hugh Jackman.


----------



## Angela

LuckyRainbow said:


> *This was a typo. To the best of my knowledge, Terry Pratchett is NOT a devoted fan of Hugh Jackman.


LOL!!

Hello Andra and welcome... I am very new to Pratchett. I started reading _The Color of Magic_ and the got sidetracked with _The Princess Bride_. I had planned to get back to TCoM today, but my DD who is visiting from out of town and kindlenapped my Kindle so she could read _Twilight_! Hopefully I can steal it back from her when she goes to bed!


----------



## Guest

Angela:  Truth be told, I got on LR's computer and added the footnote.  It seemed appropriate.


----------



## MonaSW

Got to admit Death is one of my favorite characters.


----------



## Guest

MonaSW said:


> Got to admit Death is one of my favorite characters.


HOW REFRESHING. I AM RELIEVED THAT YOU FEEL THAT WAY.


----------



## MonaSW

ROLFMAO.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: Still enjoying Equal Rites? See what I mean about him really finding his voice beginning with this book?


BJ -
I started ER, and liked it muchly.

And then I got slogged down by a


Spoiler



Koontz


 book (my first ever read by that author) that I was seduced into purchasing after reading the sample. After basically wasting 3 full days of reading time on that thing, I gotta say, whomever is in charge of determining where to cut off the sample at precisely the right place in order to bring about the purchase of the sampled book is.... doing a DANG good job!!!!!

So, after I realized I had wasted both my money and my time for several days on that other disappointing book, I quickly regained my resolve and delved back in to my now precious Pratchett, and started up Equal Rites all over again.

All I can say is, YES!! BJ & LR - YOU ARE SOOOO RIGHT!!! This 3rd book in the Discworld series is SO GOOD!!! OMG! OMG. omg. (<< humbled)

Awesome.

Thank you so much for recommending this series. And, ESPECIALLY!!... Thank you for advising me to stick with it until the third book. I am now so impressed and will no doubt devour the rest of this book, as well as the rest of this series. I will do my best to savor them, and hopefully get them to last a full year (or, hmm, well, at least 6 months?!).

A thousand Thank yous could never express my gratitude for turning me on to this amazing author and his incredible work. So, I hope just the one will suffice: THANK YOU!

-Xia-


----------



## Guest

Xia, I am really glad you stuck with it. Discworld is an amazing place. With 30+ books in the series, you have lots of enjoyment left.


----------



## Guest

Xia: See, I'm not a _complete_ jerk. 

You're very welcome.


----------



## Xia

LuckyRainbow said:


> Xia, I am really glad you stuck with it. Discworld is an amazing place. With 30+ books in the series, you have lots of enjoyment left.


I know I've only just begun an incredible journey in this awesome, incredible bewilderment called Discworld. This third installment is thus far absolutely spectacular. It has been all that you both promised, and more. Much more.

I am truly enjoying this book, I think I'm about 25% in at this point


Spoiler



(she just awoke on the barge)


.

I do have one question, however. And, well, I even feel terrible asking it. But, gosh, I just got to know&#8230;


Spoiler



will I ever see R &2F, &, of course, the L again in this series


?


Spoiler



I got meself mighty attached to all them.



Please, no spoilers, but a simple Y or N would suffice. Even if by PM. And, well, I can handle the truth (but not spoilers)...

-X-


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: See, I'm not a _complete_ jerk.
> 
> You're very welcome.


Soooooooo........... are you trying to say that you're an _incomplete_ Jerk?  (<--- winky thingy, which means you can't get peeved off!)

In all seriousness: THANK YOU!!!!! SO MUCH!!!!!

-X-


----------



## Guest

Xia: Yes.  To all three.  They are funnier next time(s) you encounter them.

Oddly, while T is the DW's "first tourist," it is through the adventures of R that we, as an audience, get to explore the entire DW.  Including the Counterweight Continent and XXXX.

The L shows up over and over and over.


----------



## Guest

Oh, and Xia: A word of warning about getting _too_ attached to Rincewind--Luggage can be mighty possessive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Oh, and Xia: A word of warning about getting _too_ attached to Rincewind--Luggage can be mighty possessive.


Wait a minute ... I love Rincewind. He's so wonderfully inept.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Wait a minute ... I love Rincewind. He's so wonderfully inept.


It's not his fault that while most humans are born with a magical ability of at least 1, he was born with one of -1. Neither it is his fault that one of the Great Spells embedded itself in his brain and chased away all the lesser spells he tried to put there.

And if I ever needed to escape from Mortal Peril, there's nobody else I'd rather follow... if I could keep up.


----------



## Guest

On a more serious note:  While Pratchett may have started out as a mere "comic writer" and "parodist," he grew through the series to become one of the great satirists of the latter-Twentieth-Century.  Many of his later books are, in fact, quite philosophical in their examinations of Humanity, Faith, Life and Death, Economics, Politics, War, Time, Cosmology, Religion and Curry.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> On a more serious note: While Pratchett may have started out as a mere "comic writer" and "parodist," he grew through the series to become one of the great satirists of the latter-Twentieth-Century. Many of his later books are, in fact, quite philosophical in their examinations of Humanity, Faith, Life and Death, Economics, Politics, War, Time, Cosmology, Religion and Curry.


I'm looking forward to the subsequent books. Was there always Curry?


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I'm looking forward to the subsequent books. Was there always Curry?


Stew came first.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> Stew came first.


Thank goodness I have you to consult on these burning questions that may affect life as we know it.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Thank goodness I have you to consult on these burning questions that may affect Life, the Universe and Everything.


42


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> 42


I knew that.


----------



## Guest

Just thought I'd mention that I am currently reading The Amazing Maurice and his Educated Rodents, a children's/YA book set in the Discworld. While not quite as funny as most of the adult books, this is an oddly (for a kid's book) philosophical novel. I'm enjoying it immensely.


----------



## Angela

Hey, BJ... just quickly checking in and trying to read a few posts before Larry kicks my off the aircard!

I am having a hard time finishing The Color of Magic... not a bad story, I just seem to be bored with it. I know you said something about it not being great, but do I *have* to finish it to move on?? Right now, I am at a point where I don't want to finish and want to move on to something else... anything else. I am so bored!! sorry...


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Hey, BJ... just quickly checking in and trying to read a few posts before Larry kicks my off the aircard!
> 
> I am having a hard time finishing The Color of Magic... not a bad story, I just seem to be bored with it. I know you said something about it not being great, but do I *have* to finish it to move on?? Right now, I am at a point where I don't want to finish and want to move on to something else... anything else. I am so bored!! sorry...


C'est la vie. Sorry you're not enjoying it. It certainly isn't for everybody.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> I am having a hard time finishing The Color of Magic... not a bad story, I just seem to be bored with it. I know you said something about it not being great, but do I have to finish it to move on?? Right now, I am at a point where I don't want to finish and want to move on to something else... anything else. I am so bored!! sorry...


Thank goodness, I thought it was just me. I've had the paperback for more than a year, and now it's just sitting on the nightstand mocking me (so is "Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse", which is dreadfully boring, but had one of the single funniest dialog exchanges I have ever read. But I hesitate to reprint it here b/c there might be children on board, or people who's sensibilities are easily insensibled. But I digress.) So I'm skipping to the next one. I've read little pieces of Terry Pratchett stuff that's great, so maybe it's just that he was still finding his feet with the Color of Magic. Also, I think I read an interview with Terry Pratchett that said you didn't strictly have to read them in order, but some of the relationships and what have you would make more sense if you did. There was also a Star Trek reference in there, but I forget what it was.

~robin


----------



## Guest

robin.goodfellow said:


> Thank goodness, I thought it was just me. I've had the paperback for more than a year, and now it's just sitting on the nightstand mocking me (so is "Hollow Chocolate Bunnies of the Apocalypse", which is dreadfully boring, but had one of the single funniest dialog exchanges I have ever read. But I hesitate to reprint it here b/c there might be children on board, or people who's sensibilities are easily insensibled. But I digress.) So I'm skipping to the next one. I've read little pieces of Terry Pratchett stuff that's great, so maybe it's just that he was still finding his feet with the Color of Magic. Also, I think I read an interview with Terry Pratchett that said you didn't strictly have to read them in order, but some of the relationships and what have you would make more sense if you did. There was also a Star Trek reference in there, but I forget what it was.
> 
> ~robin


The first two DW books are definitely the weakest. I've said this before. Pratchett doesn't really hit his stride until the third book, Equal Rites. The first two books _are_ important, however. They help give you an idea of the geography of the Discworld as a whole. And, more importantly, they give you the background of two of the most important and beloved characters on the Discworld: Rincewind and Luggage. Given that they pop up regularly through the rest of the series, it's important to understand how and why they operate as they do. Later, better Rincewind books won't make much sense without having read the first two.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Very well.  I've already Kindled The Light Fantastic, and intend to make a valiant effort to get thru it.

Are you sure this is not part of your evil plot, Bacardi Jim?

And if you tell me that it is, would that not be another part of your evil plot?  It's really too early on a margartia-less day to think about these sorts of things.

~robin


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> but had one of the single funniest dialog exchanges I have ever read. But I hesitate to reprint it here b/c there might be children on board, or people who's sensibilities are easily insensibled.
> 
> 
> 
> That's what spoiler tags are for, so no excuses.
> 
> I'm reading the book in sections; sort of leaving off where one adventure stops and taking a break before reading the next adventure. Every time I go back, I'm surprised at how much I like it. I'm just reading too many things at once to read anything straight through right now.
> 
> Jim, started Watership Down this morning. I'll report back when I'm done.
Click to expand...


----------



## robin.goodfellow

Very well then.
(Remember, this book has now been sitting idle for 6 months, so I'm paraphrasing. I may also have read it late at night, so there ya go.)



Spoiler



Security Guard: The last thing I remember, I was hit and knocked off the wall.

Teddy: Do you remember anything about the attacker?

SG: Not really. It was a woman....in a weird helmet, like they wear in the opera, and it had those things that stuck out in front...

Jack: Tits?

SG: Feathers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

robin.goodfellow said:


> Very well then.
> (Remember, this book has now been sitting idle for 6 months, so I'm paraphrasing. I may also have read it late at night, so there ya go.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Security Guard: The last thing I remember, I was hit and knocked off the wall.
> 
> Teddy: Do you remember anything about the attacker?
> 
> SG: Not really. It was a woman....in a weird helmet, like they wear in the opera, and it had those things that stuck out in front...
> 
> Jack: Tits?
> 
> SG: Feathers.


Cute.


----------



## Angela

robin.goodfellow said:


> Very well then.
> (Remember, this book has now been sitting idle for 6 months, so I'm paraphrasing. I may also have read it late at night, so there ya go.)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Security Guard: The last thing I remember, I was hit and knocked off the wall.
> 
> Teddy: Do you remember anything about the attacker?
> 
> SG: Not really. It was a woman....in a weird helmet, like they wear in the opera, and it had those things that stuck out in front...
> 
> Jack: Tits?
> 
> SG: Feathers.


LOL


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> The first two DW books are definitely the weakest. I've said this before. Pratchett doesn't really hit his stride until the third book, Equal Rites. The first two books _are_ important, however. They help give you an idea of the geography of the Discworld as a whole. And, more importantly, they give you the background of two of the most important and beloved characters on the Discworld: Rincewind and Luggage. Given that they pop up regularly through the rest of the series, it's important to understand how and why they operate as they do. Later, better Rincewind books won't make much sense without having read the first two.


Well, I think I will put it down for now... My melancholy mood right now is screaming for something an easy, light hearted read, or a good tear-jerker read. Anyway, I will not give up on it. I will try again later. Kwinn will keep my place for me and I can have another go at it when my spirits lift! Thanks, BJ!


----------



## Guest

Angela:  Was it you who once mentioned that you disliked Monty Python?  If so, you might as well give up on Pratchett completely.


----------



## Angela

Bacardi Jim said:


> Angela: Was it you who once mentioned that you disliked Monty Python? If so, you might as well give up on Pratchett completely.


Nope, that wasn't me... our family loves Monty Python!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Angela said:


> Nope, that wasn't me... our family loves Monty Python!!


What's than penguin doing you your telly?


----------



## Guest

Ann Von Hagel said:


> What's than penguin doing you your telly?


Uh oh, watch out, that penguin is going to explode.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter

Backing out.  I never understand what you people are talking about anyway.


Betsy


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

Just finished the Color of Magic. Was one of the few I hadn't read. But since I do not own any copies, I plan on getting them all!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just finished The Colour of Magic and I miss Rincewind and, of course, luggage already.  Gotta love sapient pearwood.  I was going to hold off on the second book until after the first of the year, but I'll be too busy then to do a lot of reading.  I'm off to get it now.


----------



## robin.goodfellow

> Backing out. I never understand what you people are talking about anyway.


Just be careful: back away slowly, and don't make any sudden moves.

I started on The Light Fantastic this weekend, and it's (to me) already better than The Color of Magic. I just gave up on TCOM, couldn't finish it, didn't care how it ended. But sometimes books are like that. I read a really bizarre interview on time, with a nun who reviewed books for a living. I am not making any part of this up. She offered some advice that I thought was pretty good, no matter what your age. She said that she followed the Rule of 50. At the time, she was 50 years old, and if she got 50 pages into a book and didn't care what was happening, she left off and went to another book.

So, while I was well more than 50 pages in (


Spoiler



there was something about an exploding temple, and it seems like Twoflower disappeared


, and it was just a mess), I just put it aside. Maybe when I finish the series I'll come back to that one. But for now, I feel like the nun has fully justified me in leaving off before finishing the book. People who know me will take this instance to point out that it's weird I should take a nun's advice, since I'm not Catholic. I would remind them: "Any port in a storm."

~robin


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

As a young lass, I was given a copy of The Secret Garden for a birthday present. Try as I might, I could never get past Chp 5. I finally finished it 20 years later. I felt guilty about never finishing it. And I know that girls are supposed to "love" it, but I couldn't stand it. Maybe its because I'm more of a sci-fi/fantasy gal...


----------



## Poi Girl

I have to remember not to go to the wrong threads!!!  
*looks at her trigger happy fingers* 
Purchased 'Color of Magic', will read it after I finish my current book.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I'm about halfway through Mort. There are only about 3 or 4 Pratchett Discworld books I've not read, so I'm making up for lost time.

Mike


----------



## chobitz

Um I have a confession to make. I tried a sample of the first discworld book and couldn't get into it. I'm surprised at that because of the hype and because I love comical fantasy authors like Christopher Moore.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

chobitz said:


> Um I have a confession to make. I tried a sample of the first discworld book and couldn't get into it. I'm surprised at that because of the hype and because I love comical fantasy authors like Christopher Moore.


It was said earlier, and I have to agree, that the first 2 are not the strongest of the series. The first one I read was actually "Guards, Guards" or maybe it was "Mort". Those are the ones that got me hooked.

I also enjoy Christopher Moore.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I liked TCoM because I'm very big on character, much more so than plot.  The plot is they get into trouble with no possible way out, but they get out of it anyway.  All of this is just the backdrop for Rincewind, Twoflower and Luggage; characters that I love each in his/its own way.  

I just started The Light Fantastic.


----------



## Guest

For Rincewind, there is always a way out. His philosophy is to run away from whatever looks like danger. It works very well for him.

As for _The Color of Magic_, there is part of the plot of this book that is revisited later in _Moving Pictures_. I read MP as my first Discworld book and it really did not matter. But when I later read TCoM, I was able to relate to it. I am not sure it would have been near as funny if I had read it first.


----------



## Guest

If elephants couldn't hop, they'd be gone with the Schwinn.


----------



## Angela

Well, I keep coming back to TCoM and am about 3/4 of the way through it. I am determined to finish it, but I will take a break before moving on to book 2.


----------



## Guest

Angela said:


> Well, I keep coming back to TCoM and am about 3/4 of the way through it. I am determined to finish it, but I will take a break before moving on to book 2.


I kinda thought you might like the idea of dragons being built out of belief. "God" knows "angels" are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> If elephants couldn't hop, they'd be gone with the Schwinn.


I knew it ... you have a bicycle obsession. Hah!


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

gertiekindle said:


> I knew it ... you have a bicycle obsession. Hah!


Who doesn't?


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I knew it ... you have a bicycle obsession. Hah!


It was one of those weird cross-references my brain makes sometimes. In Moving Pictures, Dibbler tries to make a DW version of Gone With the Wind, set against the burning of Ankh-Morpork (As detailed in The Colour of Magic.)

Only with elephants.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> It was one of those weird cross-references my brain makes sometimes. In Moving Pictures, Dibbler tries to make a DW version of Gone With the Wind, set against the burning of Ankh-Morpork (As detailed in The Colour of Magic.)
> 
> Only with elephants.


Where can I get the DVD?


----------



## Xia

jmiked said:


> I'm about halfway through Mort.


Me, too!! Half way thru book #4 in the series of -what is it?- 30 books in the Discworld series? So, Aaaahhhh... I've still got plenty more to last me for a while yet. (Talk to me half way thru the second to last book and I'll be all itchy and twitchy-eyed like a junkie trying to figure out where he/she is going to find the next fix...)

Thanks again, BJ & LR, for turning me on to such a great author! Btw, I'd like to read some of Pratchett's non-Discworld stuff - anything you would recommend starting with?

-X-


----------



## Xia

chobitz said:


> Um I have a confession to make. I tried a sample of the first discworld book and couldn't get into it. I'm surprised at that because of the hype and because I love comical fantasy authors like Christopher Moore.


Hi Chobitz,
I've never heard of Christopher Moore's work before your mention above. I am intrigued! Where would you recommend I start with his books?

Much obliged,
Xia


----------



## Guest

Xia said:


> Me, too!! Half way thru book #4 in the series of -what is it?- 30 books in the Discworld series? So, Aaaahhhh... I've still got plenty more to last me for a while yet. (Talk to me half way thru the second to last book and I'll be all itchy and twitchy-eyed like a junkie trying to figure out where he/she is going to find the next fix...)
> 
> Thanks again, BJ & LR, for turning me on to such a great author! Btw, I'd like to read some of Pratchett's non-Discworld stuff - anything you would recommend starting with?
> 
> -X-


I absolutely loved Good Omens, which Pratchett co-wrote with Neil Gaiman. However, it isn't on Kindle.


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> I absolutely loved Good Omens, which Pratchett co-wrote with Neil Gaiman. However, it isn't on Kindle.


Okay. Sounds good. Especially since, thanks to the Kindle and this board, Pratchett and Gaiman are my newest favorite authors. I'll clickety-click the Make This Kindle Now! button for that one.

-X-

P.S. Any suggestion for what to read by him that is non-Discworld and that _is_ available on Kindle?


----------



## Guest

The only non-Discworld Pratchett's on Kindle are _Johnny and the Dead_ and _Only You Can Save Mankind_. Both of these are part of a series, but are listed as Children's books. Neither of us has read them. I have read the sample of JatD, and it is very simply written. They may be worth try. We just haven't gotten around to them.


----------



## Xia

LuckyRainbow said:


> The only non-Discworld Pratchett's on Kindle are _Johnny and the Dead_ and _Only You Can Save Mankind_. Both of these are part of a series, but are listed as Children's books. Neither of us has read them. I have read the sample of JatD, and it is very simply written. They may be worth try. We just haven't gotten around to them.


Good to know. Thanks! I think I'll either pick up a DTB of _Omens_, or hold out for it to be released on Kindle.

Hey, I heard recently that Stephen King bought himself a Kindle. I'm hoping other authors will follow suit, and then maybe they'll help push their publishers into releasing their works in Kindle format. Well, I can dream can't I? 

-X-


----------



## Guest

I can't believe King did not already own one, considering he was such an early adopter of e-book formats.

I just love watching the video on the Kindle page on Amazon with Gaiman talking about his Kindle.


----------



## Xia

LuckyRainbow said:


> I can't believe King did not already own one, considering he was such an early adopter of e-book formats.
> 
> I just love watching the video on the Kindle page on Amazon with Gaiman talking about his Kindle.


Well, just because _I _ heard it recently doesn't mean that it actually _happened_ recently. 

I am rather infamous (in my micro-circle) for not getting out much, as it were, and being entirely out of the loop!

-X-


----------



## chobitz

Xia said:


> Hi Chobitz,
> I've never heard of Christopher Moore's work before your mention above. I am intrigued! Where would you recommend I start with his books?
> 
> Much obliged,
> Xia


His books aren't a series. He also spans a bunch of subjects from religion to death. These two are my favorite:




















Lamb is my favorite. Its the story of Jesus told by his best friend Biff. I think Dirty Job is his newest.


----------



## Xia

chobitz said:


> His books aren't a series. He also spans a bunch of subjects from religion to death. These two are my favorite:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamb is my favorite. Its the story of Jesus told by his best friend Biff. I think Dirty Job is his newest.


OMG - they sound right up my alley!! A samplin' I'll go... Thank you!!

-Alexia-


----------



## ScottBooks

Xia said:


> Hey, I heard recently that Stephen King bought himself a Kindle.
> -X-


King's had a Kindle for quite a while. In the current EW, he lists his 10 favorite books of the year and mentions that he's had it for over a

year and that the first book he read on it was 







. I'd post a link to the article but the current issue isn't available online until tomorrow.


----------



## pidgeon92

Xia said:


> I've never heard of Christopher Moore's work before your mention above. I am intrigued! Where would you recommend I start with his books?


It's Christmas. You must read The Stupidest Angel!


----------



## robin.goodfellow

I'll second Lamb and The Stupidest Angel.  I would also recommend Coyote Blue.


~robin


----------



## Xia

ScottBooks said:


> King's had a Kindle for quite a while. In the current EW, he lists his 10 favorite books of the year and mentions that he's had it for over a
> 
> year and that the first book he read on it was
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I'd post a link to the article but the current issue isn't available online until tomorrow.


Hi, ScottBooks,
As I mentioned in a prior post regarding my reference to Mr. King's Kindle...
"Well, just because _I_ heard it recently doesn't mean that it actually _happened_ recently."

I actually never meant to imply that Mr. King had recently acquired a Kindle, and I apologize if that is how I came across in my post. I really just meant that _I_ had recently heard of him getting a K. As also mentioned previously I am waaaaaay out of the loop when in comes to, uh, well, anything really, since I literally 'don't get out much.' (I'm a shut-in.)

I do think it is so cool that Mr. King is Kindle-ing (yeah, how Kool is that?!). I really hope that many, many, many more authors will Kindle, too. The K is kool, the K rocks, the K is awesome. And the more authors and publishers that realize it means the more great K books for us to sample/buy (I'm a fool for a good sample! almost always makes me buy!), and thus the more money they will all make in the process.

Cheers,
Xia


----------



## Xia

Thanks everyone for the Christopher Moore recommendations. I sampled _Lamb_ this (yesterday) morning and found it intriguing. I've just downloaded the sample of _the Stupidest Angel_ based on your recommendations and will hopefully read it later today. Certainly seems like the right time of year for reading either!

And now I'll apologize for going off-topic and return y'all to your regular scheduled programming...

-X-


----------



## Guest

Xia: I thought you were reading Mort? Or are you one of those folks who reads several different things at once?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I'm about halfway through The Light Fantastic.  I'm not lovin' it as much as The Colour of Magic.  With all the book clubs coming up, I'm afraid I'm not going to get to Equal Rights before then.  I'm thinking of getting started on Equal Rights now, and maybe reading it in tandem with the rest of TLF.  Will that work?  


P.S.:  Just found your message on Amazon.    

If Watership Down was on Kindle, I would have finished it by now.  (Have you clicked on Watership Down today?)  

I'm up to Hazel leading the rabbits on a raid of the Efrafa Warren.  For some reason, I'm not getting the same feeling out of the book as I did at the beginning.  See ya' later.  I've got to go read and maybe even put up my Christmas tree.  My car is decorated, but not my house.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: I thought you were reading Mort? Or are you one of those folks who reads several different things at once?


I may have been the one who mentioned reading Mort. I finished it last week. Liked it.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Did y'all see that Hogfather was on Saturday night?  I thought they said the Chronicles of Narnia was coming on, and I dozed off.  By the time I woke up and found out it was Hofather, it was nearly over.  Death has a granddaughter?


----------



## Ann in Arlington

Both were on. We'd recorded and watched _Hogfather _last year. I recorded Narnia this Saturday but haven't watched it yet. Though I did see it in the theater. . . and, of course, read the book 

Ann


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I'm about halfway through The Light Fantastic. I'm not lovin' it as much as The Colour of Magic. With all the book clubs coming up, I'm afraid I'm not going to get to Equal Rights before then. I'm thinking of getting started on Equal Rights now, and maybe reading it in tandem with the rest of TLF. Will that work?


That should not be that big of a problem. Reading out of order is pretty easy with Discworld books. _Equal Rites_ is one of the Unseen University books but does not involve Rincewind.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Did y'all see that Hogfather was on Saturday night? I thought they said the Chronicles of Narnia was coming on, and I dozed off. By the time I woke up and found out it was Hofather, it was nearly over. Death has a granddaughter?


Yep.

Read Mort. They had a daughter.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

gertiekindle said:


> Did y'all see that Hogfather was on Saturday night?


I was all excited when I saw that. But we've been having cable issues, so I missed a ton of it. I checked Netflix and they have it


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> That should not be that big of a problem. Reading out of order is pretty easy with Discworld books. _Equal Rites_ is one of the Unseen University books but does not involve Rincewind.


Couldn't bring myself to do it. I finished The Light Fantastic this morning at 5:00. I'm really glad I did. I must have just hit a dry patch in the book, but it really picked up and I enjoyed every word. Now I'm really looking forward to Equal Rites.

*Jim, * I finished Watership Down right after I finished TLF. As I did in TLF, I hit a dry patch in WD. Must have been me being distracted. I have to admit, I sort of became one with the rabbits. I really became immersed in their world, but in a detached sort of way. I didn't get upset with their struggles or their battles, which is not usual for me. As I told you before, I went into a different zone with this book.

I didn't cry at the end. I loved it when El Ahrairah came for Hazel. It was a lovely scene. I'm glad I finally read it.

I did cry when Twoflower gave Rincewind the Luggage and then left Ankh Morpork for home.


----------



## Guest

^^^ Well, you're a mutant.  We know, accept and love that about you.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> ^^^ Well, you're a mutant. We know, accept and love that about you.


Thank you. It is part of my charm. So few recognize and appreciate that.


----------



## Guest

> I did cry when Twoflower gave Rincewind the Luggage and then left Ankh Morpork for home.


Wow, I didn't even cry over that. I may have to re-read to see what would inspire tears.

BTW, don't you love Luggage? I feel that for Rincewind ownership is a blessing and a curse.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> Wow, I didn't even cry over that. I may have to re-read to see what would inspire tears.


Just got a little choked up. Rincewind and I got pretty attached to Twoflower. 



> BTW, don't you love Luggage? I feel that for Rincewind ownership is a blessing and a curse.


Rincewind's whole life seems to be a blessing and a curse. Yes, I do love Luggage. So handy. I've been on many a trip where Luggage would have saved me a lot of grief. Not to mention some dates.


----------



## Guest

I am so glad you enjoyed these Discworld books. I can hardly wait for you to meet some of the other wonderful characters. 

Have you checked out some of the Discworld websites? They are great places to see pictures of the characters.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I am so glad you enjoyed these Discworld books. I can hardly wait for you to meet some of the other wonderful characters.


That's what my friend said when I told her I started the series. Her and her husband are avid fans. These are the same friends that started me on HP and LotR.



> Have you checked out some of the Discworld websites? They are great places to see pictures of the characters.


I'll do that. This is getting to be fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I am well into Equal Rites.  So different from the first two; but you did tell me it would be.  I feel like I'm in a whole different world.  And I love Granny Weatherwax.  I'm hoping to finish it before Monday and Outlander.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> I am well into Equal Rites. So different from the first two; but you did tell me it would be. I feel like I'm in a whole different world. And I love Granny Weatherwax. I'm hoping to finish it before Monday and Outlander.


It's a Christmas miracle! I get to use my favorite phrase: "I told you so."


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> It's a Christmas miracle! I get to use my favorite phrase: "I told you so."


Gee, how did I know that was your favorite phrase? Oh, maybe because you've only used it on me eleventy-seven times. That's okay. You're entitled.

I gave my stepgrandaughter a copy of The Princess Bride for Christmas and she was thrilled. I can't wait to see how she likes it. She's a big reader and I promised her a Kindle for her 16th birthday. I've got two years to save up.


----------



## Guest

Check it out!

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/7804771.stm

Huzzah!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Well deserved.  I'm still reading Equal Rites with some other books.  Esk is on her way to Ankh Morpork.  I can only hope she'll run into Rincewind since he said he'd be going back to Unseen University.  If she runs into Rincewind, can Luggage be far behind?


----------



## MonaSW

Bacardi Jim said:


> Check it out!
> 
> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/england/wiltshire/7804771.stm
> 
> Huzzah!


Congratulations Mr. Pratchett!


----------



## Xia

Bacardi Jim said:


> Xia: I thought you were reading Mort? Or are you one of those folks who reads several different things at once?


Hello again, BJ! And so sorry for the terribly late response! ...

Yes, I was reading "Mort" at the time you posted your above comment. And, yes, I am one of those annoying people that can read several books at the same time!

Mort was okay. Not as good as book#3 in my opinion. But I did enjoy it. I hope to continue reading the series some day.

Unfortunately, I won't be continuing the beloved adventure any time soon. When I started with this series all the (kindle) books were priced between $1.98 and $2.50. Now they are all priced at $6.39, or more. All of them. There are are over 30 books in the series. I just can't afford it anymore. As I said prior, they (the Discworld books on Kindle), used to be affordable ($1.98 to $2.50) but now they have become victim to amazon's KindleBookPriceJackUp. SOOOOOOOOOOO Many people purchased K's cuz of Oprah and the amazon discount B4 XMas hype. And now _*all*_ book prices are jacked way up cuz they can get it (and that was their intention in the first place).

I am extremely interestested in reading the adventure tales of Rincewind (and especially the Luggage!). But because of the recent severe Kindle price hike my adventures in Discworld will have to wait until I purchase the used DTBs in a used book store.

Best wishes to you, Bacardi Jim & Lucky Rainbow in this wonderful New Year!!

Ciao,
Alexia


----------



## Figment

Bump.

I'm bumping this, because I've just become acquainted with Terry Pratchett.  I want to read the thread, but am too tired tonight, and don't want to have to go back and search for it tomorrow.  This way, it should remain on the first couple of pages...perhaps intriguing someone else while it is there.


----------



## Guest

Welcome, figment to the wonderful world that is the Discworld. It is a great place to visit and stay a while.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Just found out that Sean Astin played Twoflower in the British production of _The Colour of Magic_. The TV movie was released in the UK in March of last year. It's not out on DVD yet. At least Amazon doesn't have it.


----------



## Guest

I think I saw something about that. If it is the same production company that made "Hogfather", it may take a couple of years to get DVD version here. We ordered our DVD of "Hogfather" from Amazon UK and then had to hack our DVD player to all regions to play it. But, we had it almost a year before it became available here in the US.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

_The Colour of Magic_ is showing up in my Netflix queue, but no ship date yet.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I think I saw something about that. If it is the same production company that made "Hogfather", it may take a couple of years to get DVD version here. We ordered our DVD of "Hogfather" from Amazon UK and then had to hack our DVD player to all regions to play it. But, we had it almost a year before it became available here in the US.


I'll be first in line when it comes out, right after you and BJ.


----------



## Guest

jmiked said:


> _The Colour of Magic_ is showing up in my Netflix queue, but no ship date yet.
> 
> Mike


Hmmmmm, must investigate. I do have a birthday coming up.


----------



## Guest

I found a listing on Amazon for the Blu-ray version, but it is discontinued by manufacturer.

But I found this on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Colour-Magic-DVD-David-Jason/dp/B001EM1E8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1236643901&sr=8-1 There is also a two disc version available.

Jim was just asking yesterday what I wanted. Happy Birthday to ME!


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I found a listing on Amazon for the Blu-ray version, but it is discontinued by manufacturer.
> 
> But I found this on Amazon UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Colour-Magic-DVD-David-Jason/dp/B001EM1E8A/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=dvd&qid=1236643901&sr=8-1 There is also a two disc version available.
> 
> Jim was just asking yesterday what I wanted. Happy Birthday to ME!


Now that's a birthday present. While you are waiting, here's the trailer.

http://www.skyoneonline.co.uk/tcom/index.html


----------



## nelamvr6

I just recently discovered the Discworld, I am thoroughly enjoying it!


----------



## Ann in Arlington

It's going to be broadcast on ion tv on March 22 I think. . . 

Ann


----------



## Rivery

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It's going to be broadcast on ion tv on March 22 I think. . .
> 
> Ann


I was just going to post this too. I have been seeing the ad ION (Dishnet 280) but I thought it was the 28th. I'll keep an eye out for the ad again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Ann Von Hagel said:


> It's going to be broadcast on ion tv on March 22 I think. . .
> 
> Ann


Thanks, Ann. You're right. Here's the link to ION.

http://www.iontelevision.com/index.php

That's going to be one heck of a weekend for me. First, Nora Robert's Northern Lights and then The Colour of Magic (which includes the second book) the next night.


----------



## Rivery

You are too fast for me Gertie.  I just found the website.  I had the wrong date. 
Sun. 3/22.  7/6 pm.


----------



## Guest

I was going to get her this for her birthday:



It would have been a wonderful surprise. She loves the movie and hasn't seen it since it in at least 15 years.

Then she called me at work and said she "really really"wanted the The Colour of Magic DVD for her birthday. Which she is gonna order tomorrow. For herself. As my birthday present to her.

Why do I even bother trying to think up original and heartfelt presents?


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> I was going to get her this for her birthday:
> 
> 
> 
> It would have been a wonderful surprise. She loves the movie and hasn't seen it since it in at least 15 years.
> 
> Then she called me at work and said she "really really"wanted the The Colour of Magic DVD for her birthday. Which she is gonna order tomorrow. For herself. As my birthday present to her.
> 
> Why do I even bother trying to think up original and heartfelt presents?


So, you can't get LR TWO birthday presents? Tch Tch.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> So, you can't get LR TWO birthday presents? Tch Tch.


Gertie, would you like to borrow this:







?


----------



## Guest

_I'm_ not getting her a damned thing for her birthday now, since she apparently doesn't want to be pleasantly surprised. She can buy herself whatever the hell she wants and pretend that it's from me.

It's something that runs in her whole family--neither her mother nor a one of her kids likes to be surprised with their birthday/Christmas presents. They all just tell each other what they want (and expect) to get. Drives me right up the wall, as it seems to me that this ruins the whole spirit of gift-giving.

*grumblemumbledamningratesharrumph*


----------



## Gertie Kindle

Bacardi Jim said:


> _I'm_ not getting her a damned thing for her birthday now, since she apparently doesn't want to be pleasantly surprised. She can buy herself whatever the hell she wants and pretend that it's from me.
> 
> It's something that runs in her whole family--neither her mother nor a one of her kids likes to be surprised with their birthday/Christmas presents. They all just tell each other what they want (and expect) to get. Drives me right up the wall, as it seems to me that this ruins the whole spirit of gift-giving.
> 
> *grumblemumbledamningratesharrumph*


Aren't you happy you got that out of your system?



LuckyRainbow said:


> Gertie, would you like to borrow this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ?


Yeah, that works.


----------



## Guest

gertiekindle said:


> Aren't you happy you got that out of your system?


Happi_er_, anyway.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

jmiked said:


> _The Colour of Magic_ is showing up in my Netflix queue, but no ship date yet.
> 
> Mike


Just added it to my Netflix queue, thanks for the heads up


----------



## Gertie Kindle

mom133d said:


> Just added it to my Netflix queue, thanks for the heads up


Which probably means the DVD will be available for pre-order, soon. In the meantime, I'm taping it on 3/22.


----------



## Guest

I have my DVD ordered and it is coming from Amazon UK. Should be here on 3/19 according to their site.

Good thing our DVD player is set for region free.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> I have my DVD ordered and it is coming from Amazon UK. Should be here on 3/19 according to their site.
> 
> Good thing our DVD player is set for region free.


So you get to see it before we do on 3/22? Bummer. Reviews, please?


----------



## Guest

My copy of "The Colour of Magic" arrived on Monday. However, I have not had a chance to watch it yet. I will probably do so tomorrow. I will be sure to post a review. *grumblemumbledarnworkgettinginthewayrabblerabble*


----------



## Guest

We watched "The Colour of Magic" last night on DVD. It is pretty faithful to the books. Several real good laughs, but not as funny as I expected. Of course, the original material is not as funny as the later books. If you have access to ION, I would definitely recommend watching it tonight.


----------



## Rivery

I'm in the process now of cleaning out our DVR so that I have the space to record the entire program.  Recording is already set.  Won't be able to watch it tonight, at least not the whole thing.  DVRs are wonderful.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> We watched "The Colour of Magic" last night on DVD. It is pretty faithful to the books. Several real good laughs, but not as funny as I expected. Of course, the original material is not as funny as the later books. If you have access to ION, I would definitely recommend watching it tonight.


I fully intend to watch it and tape it. I've got it set on reminder. Is it really four hours? More Rincewind goodness!!!


----------



## Guest

It will probably be four hours for you with the commercials. The actual run time on the DVD is 189 min.

Be sure to notice the 2nd Astrozoologist, he is played by Pratchett himself.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

LuckyRainbow said:


> It will probably be four hours for you with the commercials. The actual run time on the DVD is 189 min.
> 
> Be sure to notice the 2nd Astrozoologist, he is played by Pratchett himself.


It's already started so I missed that ... darn. I'll see it when I rewatch the tape.


----------



## Gertie Kindle

I really enjoyed this movie.  It was pretty faithful to the books.  The casting was spot on.  The costumes and settings were terrific.  I'll be watching for it on DVD.


----------



## mom133d (aka Liz)

We TiVO'd it...I'd watch it tonight but Harm has other plans for the tv...


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked

I was a bit disappointed in it. I don't know exactly what it was, but it didn't capture my interest all that much. I enjoyed it more than _Hogfather_, where the actors didn't seem very involved in the story.

I put most of it on the director, Vadim Jean. Yes, I know he's an award-winning director, but he just didn't seem to have much of a feel for the material in either of these films, in my opinion.

I liked the animated _Wyrd Sisters_ much better. I have the animated _Soul Music_ coming from Netflix later this week, I'm looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## Gertie Kindle

jmiked said:


> I was a bit disappointed in it. I don't know exactly what it was, but it didn't capture my interest all that much. I enjoyed it more than _Hogfather_, where the actors didn't seem very involved in the story.
> 
> I put most of it on the director, Vadim Jean. Yes, I know he's an award-winning director, but he just didn't seem to have much of a feel for the material in either of these films, in my opinion.


_Hogfather_ definitely didn't keep my interest; but then I hadn't read the book. I think I liked _The Colour of Magic_ because I could relate it to the books. Admittedly, I didn't watch the whole four hours straight through. I can't just sit and watch TV for that long without doing something else at the same time.


----------

